# Diatomaceous earth does work against fleas



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You just have to be very vigilant about applying it! We thought we had the flea infestation licked, until house bunny Nova got out the door early this spring and went for a walk on the wild side. Since then we have been combing his coat and reearching how to get rid of fleas on rabbits. Lots of products out there, none readily available that have been tested on rabbits. Lots of warnings on the 'net about seizures and death because of some product or other. 

We had used the DE with some success last year and spent a lot of time combing a squirmy rabbit. Running the vaccuum helped but still didn't get them all until cold weather set in and we just couldn't keep the house warm. 

I finally got the brilliant idea (ok, ok, I was slow on the uptake) to dust the rabbits favorite spot on the carpet and his litter pans and him in addition to combing daily. It appears the DE works on the big fleas that are mature enough to lay eggs. I have found several large dried up fleas in the comb. It doesn't work so well on the little bitty fleas but we are happy with getting rid of the big ones. We have been using the DE daily for a little over a week. I have a dust bottle that sends out fine poofs of dust. Dust the bunny from the back, dust his favorite hang out, dust his cage and litter pans daily. Once or twice a day we use the flea comb on him and drop the fleas into soapy water. So far it's working. I'm just thankful this rabbit is a Rex and not an Angora!

Just thought you all would like to know.


----------



## rabbithappy (Jun 24, 2009)

That's good to know. If you want to really get ahead, I have used Revolution for cats with great success. I have never had a flea problem, but have used it for ear mites. It's even safe, the vet said, for pregnant rabbits. It takes care of fleas, ticks, ear mites, fur mites & even worms. Just one dose between the shoulder blades & only $11 a dose. You could use that & then put the DE on the bedding, litter box, ect. At least it would eliminate all that combing!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Is Revolution available in pet stores or only through a vet?


----------



## rabbithappy (Jun 24, 2009)

I think only thru the vet, but here you don't have to bring the animal in to be seen. Just go in & ask for it. Certain pet supply catalogs carry it too. There is Revolution for dogs too, so be sure you specify the Revolution for cats. Its the only one safe for rabbits.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Here you have to see a vet to get any type of medication. I'll have to ask my neighbor, she has cats that she takes to the vet for shots and meds.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I bought Revolution online, without a RX. Some sites like 1800petmeds will require a RX though (and they're one of the more expensive places to order from too). It was also way cheaper for me to buy online (even with the shipping) than to buy it from my vet.

We had a mini rex house bunny for a while and used it on her with great results. Thinking about ordering more, but in the large dog sized tubes (its the same exact stuff as the cat revolution and dosing is easy with a small syringe) so I can do all my bunnies in the barn. Have been having a very bad year as far as fleas go for some reason.Fleas have been so bad this year that I actually caught all the various barn cats, bathed them & put Frontline Plus on all of them (they hated me for the process, but all are bug & itch free now). 

I started mixing food grade DE into my bag of pellets as well. Good for keeping bugs out of the feed (though I haven't had a problem with that) and I've been told that it can help rid bunnies of parasites like pinworms. Doesn't take much for a 50lb bag of feed to be effective, plus you don't wanna go crazy with it and dump so much that your bunny is inhaling clouds of DE dust.

Best Wishes,
Crystal
http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com


----------

